

Ask HN - Why doesn't HN have code snippets in comments? - film42

I see users paste code and error logs all the time, and it really doesn&#x27;t look very good. Perhaps a real code snippet needs to be added? After all, this site is built for hackers.<p>Also, I&#x27;m not even talking about syntax highlighting--though that would be a plus--just basic formatting.<p>Thoughts?
======
Luyt
Begin lines with spaces to indicate code:

    
    
      def luyt():
          return "Hello, Luyt"
    
      if main:
          print luyt()
    

Easy does it ;-)

~~~
film42
It's not seperated from the text at all. I feel that if it looked nicer (like
GitHub in that they seperate it out) would be more pleasant to share and
review code. Maybe I'm just asking for too much, tho.

~~~
declandewet
Remember that any websites styles are easily overwritten with a browser
extension, GreaseMonkey/TamperMonkey user script or Stylish stylesheet, and
the chances of someone already having written one are fairly good. If not,
create your own. :)

~~~
film42
Not a bad idea! I also wish HN was community developed, it would be awesome if
I could submit a pull request to add better code blocks in comments.

------
pearjuice
This is not a community where code snippets are shared frequently. If you feel
the need to do so, just link to a gist or pastebin URL if you want pretty
formatting..

